# Mysterious Disappearance



## Dalia

Hello, this thread will be about disappearing that never have a answer. they simply vanished without a trace
*





*
British diplomat Benjamin Bathurst vanished into thin air in 1809. Bathurst was returning to Hamburg with a companion after a mission to the Austrian court. Along the way, they had stopped for dinner at an inn in the town of Perelberg. Upon finishing the meal, they returned to their waiting horse-drawn coach. Bathurst’s companion watched as the diplomat stepped over to the front of the coach to examine to horses – and simply vanished without a trace.

Benjamin Bathurst (diplomat) - Wikipedia


----------



## strollingbones

ah  the disappearance in national forest....the unaccounted for basically


----------



## Dalia

Yes ,strollingbones i give a link : 10 Mysterious Disappearances in National Parks


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Dalia said:


> Yes ,strollingbones i give a link : 10 Mysterious Disappearances in National Parks




Everybody please stay out of the woods until further noticed.


----------



## Dalia

*Mysterious Disappearance at the Lincoln Tunnel*






Lincoln Tunnel, 1955




Lincoln tunnel

Jackson Wright and wife Martha, was driving from New Jersey to New York City passing through the Lincoln Tunnel in 1975. Jackson Wright stated that while inside the tunnel, he pulled over their car to clean and wipe the car’s windshield which became blurred from condensation. Jackson wiped the front windshield while his wife went to back side of the car to helped wipe the back windshield. When Jackson Wright, turned around, ho found out his wife was gone and mysteriously disappeared, Jackson claimed he never heard or saw unusual things that would take place for Martha’s disappearance, thus, police investigations could not find any evidence linking to the strange disappearance of Martha Jackson. The Lincoln Tunnel, nowadays,  is considered to be one of the most high-risk terrorist target sites in the United States, because of frequent robbery hide away route. Other sites in New Jersey include the Holland Tunnel and PATH station at the Exchange Place, and the Port of Newark in Elizabeth, found in Jersey City.

Strange Disappearances | strange true facts|strange weird stuff|weird diseases


----------



## Dalia

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ,strollingbones i give a link : 10 Mysterious Disappearances in National Parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody please stay out of the woods until further noticed.
Click to expand...

There is not much participation in my thread on the paranormal section then if you do not wish to participate you do not have to do it


----------



## Dalia

Moving image pioneer Louis Le Prince remembered




Louis Le Prince - image courtesy of The Photographic Journal
*You may not be aware but the godfather of the moving image lived and worked in Leeds.*

Or the claim that he was the victim of industrial espionage and was possibly even murdered because of his work.

Louis Le Prince recorded the first moving images in Leeds at Roundhay Park and on Leeds Bridge in 1888.

An English Heritage blue plaque can be found on the bridge honouring the historic moment.

Louis Le Prince was born in Metz, France on 28 August 1842 and moved to Leeds in 1866 to work for John Whitley Partners of Hunslet Brass Founders.

In 1869 he married Elizabeth Whitley John's sister - a talented artist. The pair founded Leeds Technical School of Art.







Le Prince's revolutionary 16 lens camera
Louis Le Prince created his 16 lens camera, which was used to record the world's first moving images, at 160 Woodhouse Lane (a site now owned by the University of Leeds).

His first film was created in 1888 called "Roundhay Garden Scene" and his second and more famous "Leeds Bridge Scene" came in the same year.

Just two years after making his revolutionary recordings, Le Prince mysteriously vanished after boarding a train in Dijon, France. His body and luggage were never found and the case remained unsolved.

Now a new exhibition at Leeds Industrial Museum will commemorate 120 years since his unexplained disappearance by celebrating the genius and legacy of Leeds' adopted son by holding a series of events.

Visitors will have a chance to see how a replica of his revolutionary camera worked, watch the world's first moving images in the mills' cinema and learn about his disappearance.







A still image from Le Prince's film of Leeds Bridge
A workshop will look at the key theories surrounding Le Prince's disappearance and help visitors decide which one is most likely to be true. Children will get the chance to do some detective activities like code breaking and finger printing.

Several theories explaining Le Prince's disappearance have been proposed including claims he was murdered so he could not claim patents on his groundbreaking 16 lens camera, a close relative was involved in his disappearance to gain a large inheritance and his family ordered him to disappear due to financial irregularities.

*The events take place at Leeds Industrial Museum, Armley Mills, Canal Road in Armley from Tuesday 17 August to Thursday 19 August 2010. details of all the events and workshops can be found on the museum's *

BBC - Moving image pioneer Louis Le Prince remembered


----------



## HenryBHough

Or as the PA announcer at the Cubs season opener cries out every year.....

Judge Crater  -  Please call your office;;;;;;;;;;;;Juuuuuddddgggeeeee  Crayyyyytttttteeeeerrrrr....pleasssseeeee cawllllll yourrrrr offffficccccce!

He only says it once up to you to decide whether the rest is an echo or the crowd mocking him.


----------



## Dalia

HenryBHough said:


> Or as the PA announcer at the Cubs season opener cries out every year.....
> 
> Judge Crater  -  Please call your office;;;;;;;;;;;;Juuuuuddddgggeeeee  Crayyyyytttttteeeeerrrrr....pleasssseeeee cawllllll yourrrrr offffficccccce!
> 
> He only says it once up to you to decide whether the rest is an echo or the crowd mocking him.


What is the relationship with the subject? what is wrong about create thread in the paranormal section ? i will ask a mod the question.


----------



## HenryBHough

Dalia said:


> What is the relationship with the subject? what is wrong about create thread in the paranormal section ? i will ask a mod the question.



And a shall ask a responsible adult to show you how to "Google" "Judge Crater".  No, wait, I'll violate my own rule and it for you!

*(with thanks to Wikipedia)*
*Joseph Force Crater* (January 5, 1889 – disappeared August 6, 1930, declared legally dead June 6, 1939) was a New York State Supreme Court Justice who vanished amid political scandal. He was last seen leaving a restaurant on West 45th Street in Manhattan, and entered popular culture as one of the most mysterious missing persons cases of the twentieth century. Despite massive publicity, the case was never solved and was officially closed 40 years after he disappeared. His disappearance fueled public disquiet about New York City corruption and was a factor in the downfall of the Tammany Hall political machine.

OK, my bad that I had a Chicago PA announcer in the post but isn't Chicago where people go to die?


----------



## Dalia

HenryBHough said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the relationship with the subject? what is wrong about create thread in the paranormal section ? i will ask a mod the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shall ask a responsible adult to show you how to "Google" "Judge Crater".  No, wait, I'll violate my own rule and it for you!
> 
> *(with thanks to Wikipedia)*
> *Joseph Force Crater* (January 5, 1889 – disappeared August 6, 1930, declared legally dead June 6, 1939) was a New York State Supreme Court Justice who vanished amid political scandal. He was last seen leaving a restaurant on West 45th Street in Manhattan, and entered popular culture as one of the most mysterious missing persons cases of the twentieth century. Despite massive publicity, the case was never solved and was officially closed 40 years after he disappeared. His disappearance fueled public disquiet about New York City corruption and was a factor in the downfall of the Tammany Hall political machine.
> 
> OK, my bad that I had a Chicago PA announcer in the post but isn't Chicago where people go to die?
Click to expand...

Thank you, I did not know this story I am not American, but I understand that others at the forum know this story


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Dalia said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ,strollingbones i give a link : 10 Mysterious Disappearances in National Parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody please stay out of the woods until further noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is not much participation in my thread on the paranormal section then if you do not wish to participate you do not have to do it
Click to expand...



I just want to keep everybody out of the woods and have them all to my self.


----------



## Compost

Strange, spooky stuff!  Thanks for posting these, Dalia.


----------



## Divine Wind

strollingbones said:


> ah  the disappearance in national forest....the unaccounted for basically


Is this where we start talking about Sasquatch?


----------



## Divine Wind

Dalia said:


> Hello, this thread will be about disappearing that never have a answer. they simply vanished without a trace
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> British diplomat Benjamin Bathurst vanished into thin air in 1809. Bathurst was returning to Hamburg with a companion after a mission to the Austrian court. Along the way, they had stopped for dinner at an inn in the town of Perelberg. Upon finishing the meal, they returned to their waiting horse-drawn coach. Bathurst’s companion watched as the diplomat stepped over to the front of the coach to examine to horses – and simply vanished without a trace.
> 
> Benjamin Bathurst (diplomat) - Wikipedia


While that is certainly odd, a good detective will start looking at the supposed witness (witnesses?).

Example, if a housewife disappears in the forest and the husband says, "I don't know.  One minute she was there and the next she disappeared into thin air", would anyone here really just say "Wow!  It's a mystery!"?

From your link:
_"_*1852 discovery[edit]*
_On 15 April 1852, during the demolition of a house on the Hamburg road in Perleberg three hundred paces from the White Swan, a skeleton was discovered under the threshold of the stable. *The back of the skull showed a fracture as though from the blow of a heavy instrument. *All of the upper teeth were perfect, but one of the lower molars showed signs of having been removed by a dentist. The owner of the house, a mason named Kiesewetter, had purchased the house in 1834 from Christian Mertens, who had been a serving man at the White Swan during the period when Bathurst disappeared.

Bathurst's sister, Mrs Thistlethwaite, travelled to Perleberg but could not conclusively say whether the skull belonged to her brother or not.
_
*Recent investigation[edit]*
_A detailed investigation conducted by writer Mike Dash first published in Fortean Times in 1990 concluded that the allegedly mysterious details of the Bathurst disappearance had been greatly exaggerated over the years, and t*hat Bathurst was almost certainly murdered.*"_


----------



## strollingbones

i watched a ton of youtube videos on disappearances from national forest...i told my husband i would never go into another national forest....he reminded me...we live in one....i dont go outside any more


----------



## Dalia

Divine.Wind said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this thread will be about disappearing that never have a answer. they simply vanished without a trace
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> British diplomat Benjamin Bathurst vanished into thin air in 1809. Bathurst was returning to Hamburg with a companion after a mission to the Austrian court. Along the way, they had stopped for dinner at an inn in the town of Perelberg. Upon finishing the meal, they returned to their waiting horse-drawn coach. Bathurst’s companion watched as the diplomat stepped over to the front of the coach to examine to horses – and simply vanished without a trace.
> 
> Benjamin Bathurst (diplomat) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> While that is certainly odd, a good detective will start looking at the supposed witness (witnesses?).
> 
> Example, if a housewife disappears in the forest and the husband says, "I don't know.  One minute she was there and the next she disappeared into thin air", would anyone here really just say "Wow!  It's a mystery!"?
> 
> From your link:
> _"_*1852 discovery[edit]*
> _On 15 April 1852, during the demolition of a house on the Hamburg road in Perleberg three hundred paces from the White Swan, a skeleton was discovered under the threshold of the stable. *The back of the skull showed a fracture as though from the blow of a heavy instrument. *All of the upper teeth were perfect, but one of the lower molars showed signs of having been removed by a dentist. The owner of the house, a mason named Kiesewetter, had purchased the house in 1834 from Christian Mertens, who had been a serving man at the White Swan during the period when Bathurst disappeared.
> 
> Bathurst's sister, Mrs Thistlethwaite, travelled to Perleberg but could not conclusively say whether the skull belonged to her brother or not.
> _
> *Recent investigation[edit]*
> _A detailed investigation conducted by writer Mike Dash first published in Fortean Times in 1990 concluded that the allegedly mysterious details of the Bathurst disappearance had been greatly exaggerated over the years, and t*hat Bathurst was almost certainly murdered.*"_
Click to expand...

Thanks to you, it was murder that Bathurst was certainly almost murdered.
I create a thread on relation to this story.

Skeletons Found In Castle


----------

